

I'm looking for a co-founder, how can I start? - gengh_is

Hi guys,<p>I'm looking for a co-founder for a startup I've been working on for the past 3 months or so. I built a complete prototype to make sure everything works and now I'm looking to apply for seed fund to take it further through YC or 500co.<p>The idea is in the realm of cloud bookmarking and I'm confident of its success with the proper circumstances.<p>The first step is to get myself a developer-cofounder guy.<p>Any pointers on how to get started with this? Anyone interested in hearing more about it?
======
dylanhassinger
best way to get a cofounder is to make traction without one:

* build a landing page and start amassing users

* hire a contractor and finish that prototype

* start blogging and building an online following

"I'm confident of its success with the proper circumstances"

_you_ make those circumstances

------
lmm
Here's as good a place as any. By all means tell us more.

